# 64 1/2 mustang junker posted on die cast customs



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=341157


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Good looking junk 'Stang! Die-cast seems to be a good base for the 'junking' process. 
Ever try replicating broken safety glass-- windshields, etc?








I started this, never finished it-- making a field piece out of a '71 Duster, and Rommel's Rod running gear. For pulling stumps out-- and a tree fell on it, busting the rear window.
Basically, I just kept scribing the window-- in place-- with an X-acto, then removed the 'hole' section, and applied just a little heat to distort it. Almost didn't need any heat, all the scribing makes it 'flexible'.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Schwinnster said:


> Good looking junk 'Stang! Die-cast seems to be a good base for the 'junking' process.
> Ever try replicating broken safety glass-- windshields, etc?
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great. what i do is use real glass that i laminate this way i can do bullet holes and broken or shattered glass.on most windshields i combine real glass with the plastic glass like in the pictures


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool! No wonder your stuff (junk-- LOL) looks so incredibly real--_ it is._ Guess that's the best way to replicate safety glass-- do the laminations. Almost looks like you _don't_ like cars....... LOL! I'd love to see your junkyard in person, but don't know if I can spare the 2 or 3 days it would take to see it all! *Great stuff!*


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

JERSEYJUNKER1.........I am truely in awe, at the time and work that you put into taking a perfectly good model/diecast, and turn it into a awesome looking piece of junk .......Incredible work on all your build's.......................MOE.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

s.moe said:


> JERSEYJUNKER1.........I am truely in awe, at the time and work that you put into taking a perfectly good model/diecast, and turn it into a awesome looking piece of junk .......Incredible work on all your build's.......................MOE.


I agree 1000%, your work is amazing!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You guys do such amazing work,thanks for the tip on broken glass.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Check your PM's, JerseryJunker.

Mo


----------

